# Bit confused; yamaha yht-298 or onkyo ht-s4505



## jipinp

Hi all,
I am bit confused :sweatn weighing both system on their performace and feature. Budget wise it seems both are coming under mine. I need to take decision, :scratch:but stuck as this will be my first Home theater system.
Also, in mind of getting receivers seperatly and buying sepwrate speakers all in same budget.

Please help me get on with a decision:innocent:

Regards,
Jipinp


----------



## yoda13

and what is that said budget :spend:? 
where are you located?
and finally, how big is the room you will be using this system. (cubic feet, closed in or open...)


----------



## jipinp

thanks for the reply
I am in riyadh, saudi arabia
Budget SAR 2K, which USD 533.
Room size is 5m * 3.5m

Regards,
jipinp


----------



## yoda13

Internet is a wonderfull thing. It's pretty cool to be able to chat with ppl all over the world.

Since I have no clue on what's available where you are, I'll stick my opinion on what you suggested. Your room is fairly small so I would say that either the Onkyo or Yamaha would be ok.

Now this is an opinion only and is purely subjective as I have no direct experience with either of these systems.

Both receivers are fairly equally matched in power output, connectivity, features. Both units have their respective room correction which is a plus. Historically, Yamaha recievers have been said to be very reliable with very little issues.

On the other hand, from specs, the speaker package on the Onkyo, especially the subwoofer.

So it's a toss up. Personally, I would go with the Onkyo, because of the better speakers and sub (according to specs). The receivers are basically identical power and feature wise.

Other things you might want to consider is warranty and where is the authorized repair shop for warranty work. 

I certainly wouldn't go buy the Onkyo based on what I said. I certainly would wait for a few more inputs. Either way you go, I think you'd be satisfied

cheers


----------

